# Chemical peels at home?



## ashk36 (Nov 22, 2009)

I've been reading all over the net about these, trying to decide if I want to give it a shot or not. I have very fair skin, and every time I get rid of a pimple, I'm left with a new bright red spot. They are determined to stay put, and are a bitch to cover up. Even when I do, my complexion still looks dull and uneven because I have that discoloration. I hate using liquid foundation, but it's the only thing that covers well enough so those spots aren't visible. Other than the red spots, my skin is clearer than it's been in quite some time. I can't complain, I just get the occasional breakout when it's my lady time.

SO...I emailed Makeup Artists Choice and asked which product(s) would be best, and they responded the next morning that I should try the 40% lactic acid peel once a week with their skin bleaching gel on targeted areas twice a day. The price is fair, it's FAR cheaper than getting a series of peels at a spa. I've read tons of reviews, just to see what I'm getting myself into. I understand it's not going to be an immediate difference, it will be something I'll need to keep doing to see any results. That's fine. But honestly, I would love it if I could finally leave the house without worrying about makeup...I just want pretty skin again. I want to be able to go out in public makeup-free without feeling so ugly. From far away, it looks like I have a huge breakout, when it's just these damn red marks. I can't even look a person in the eye when I'm not wearing makeup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sorry this is so long! My bad. I just wanted to get some honest reviews and opinions from anyone here who has used an at-home chemical peel. What type/percentage did you use, how was your experience, any tips, dos and don'ts, and I'd love to know what kind of results you got in the end. I'm sort of on the fence, leaning really really hard towards just saying screw it, buying the stuff, and praying like crazy that by next summer my face is back to it's pre-yucky poo poo stage (I am so mature.)

Please share your thoughts and opinions and loves and hates and rants and raves and whatever else you would like to add.


----------



## gildedangel (Nov 22, 2009)

To be honest, I don't think that I would do a chemical peel at home unless you know exactly what you are doing; leaving it on for too long can result in worse scarring. I owuld say do it only as a last resort. I totally understand your issue; I have very severe redness from acne scaring for years too. I haven't tried a chemical peel at home, but I have been using a whitening mask (the Mario Badescu one) and it has made a noticable difference after a few uses for me, although it is not near perfect yet. If you are on the fence about it, try the mask first; if you don't like it then try the peel. Plus it is WAY cheaper than an at-home chemical peel (about $24 USD for a big tub of it). I know you can find it at Ulta and Nordstrom for sure, and you could even order it online from them. I hope that this helps!


----------



## luxury (Jan 3, 2010)

i'm going to be trying a 35% Glycolic Acid peel at home pretty soon. There are a lot of people that do them at home with great results. I'm going to follow this guide:

GOLDILOCK'S GUIDE TO PEELS FOR NEWBIES, Message Boards, Cosmetic Surgery Message Boards, Forums, Skin Care, Chats


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 3, 2010)

i tried an AWESOME peel this week.
It's the 3 step peel by Ole Hendriksen (available at sephora). It's described as a spa treatment at home. It's 3 steps; a walnut scrub, a lemon peel and a chamomile mask. The line is all natural btw.

Start with the scrub. It's a bit abrasive. I knew thisgoing in, so i just didnt massage very hard. Next time i will massage a bit harder just to make sure im achieving the full benefit. Leave this on for 2 minutes. Then wash off with warm water.

Next is the lemon peel. Apply all over face. Leave on for about 3 minutes. It tingles a bit... maybe a bit of prickling. Wash this off with warm water.

Next goes the calming mask. When i first put this on it was prickling like crrrazzzy. It lasts for about 5 minutes then feels fine. You keep it on for 20-30 minutes.

I have only used it once, but the redness on my face (around my cheeks) has significantly decreased. I did it about.... 3 or 4 days ago and my skin still looks nice. I also had these weird bumps on my face that kinda looked like hives or acne (duno what they are) and alot of them are gone too! I also had some weird teeny bumps around one eye and between my eyes that felt a bit like eczema. They too are gone. This set is fantastic!!! For the first time in a few years i feel super confident without any foundation on at all. My skin is glowing. 

I highly suggest you try it. I think its 95$ at sephora, which i know is pricey. But holy shma-shmoly it is fantastic!!!!


----------



## luxury (Jan 3, 2010)

There is a certain type of peel (one of them) the acid is derived from citrus fruits. That being said...I think $95 is incredibly overpriced for that type of 'natural' peel since it might just be the regular peels being sold online.


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 4, 2010)

I don't know much bout peels. All i know is i bought this one and was thrilled with the results, especially since i was worried about my sensitive/reaction prone skin. 
I like Ole Hendriksen products in general. They can be a bit pricey sometimes, but they all do what they say and more.


----------



## luxury (Jan 5, 2010)

I was at Sephora today and saw that Clinique makes an at home peel system that lasts about 14 days (some say a whole month if you split treatments in half) for $55


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, those are still pretty expensive! Makeup Artists Choice 40% Lactic Peel ranges from $17 to $48, depending on size. I think I want to try one of their peels rather than shelling out $95.


----------



## Door (Jan 9, 2010)

I have used MUAC Lactic Acid (55%), Salisylic Acid (15%) and TCA (12.5%) peels on my fair and sensitive skin. So far my experiences have been positive. I use Salisylic peel at summer, when my skin is oilier. At other times I use lactic acid peel 1 to 4 times a month (depending on my skin's condition). 

I have done the TCA peel only once (just before Christmas) and I'd like to do another pne soon. The only problem is that I'd also like to wear make-up (which is not possible while the skin is peeling).


----------



## luxury (Jan 9, 2010)

just be sure to research! I know certain peels you need to set aside a certain amount of time to stay at home because your face looks...terrible. The website I posted is a great resource.


----------



## Door (Jan 9, 2010)

^I fully agree. 

The TCA peel is one, which can make our face look horrible for a couple of days. Anyway, when I did this peel before Christmas, my case didn't look much worse than it usually does (no swelling, severe redness or anything like that). 

After writing my previous message to this thread I ended up doing my 2nd TCA peel. Now my face is a little red and super shiny (because of the anti bacterial cream). This will be my last TCA peel for now. Next time I might do this peel is again before the next Christmas - if my skin seems to need it.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 10, 2010)

I just wanna get rid of these red marks!! They're really not as bad as they used to be, probably because it's winter and I don't get ANY sunshine. But if I'm really hot, after a shower, have just exfoliated, or have been crying, they get REALLY red. It sucks! The skin on the rest of my body is beautiful, but the difference between my face and body, especially after the shower, standing in front of the mirror, is just night and day. I'm hoping I'll see some improvement once I try this peel at home a couple times. That's what's great about MUAC, as far as I'm concerned: The samples they give you are enough for several peels. Once you're done with a sample, you can go up to a stronger peel, until you get to where you want. I'm really looking forward to trying it. I plan on taking some good before and after pics, too. If your pics are chosen for publication on the website, they offer a gift package from their site worth $100. Nice.


----------



## luxury (Jan 26, 2010)

any updates? I just placed an order with this site: The Original Skin Store

I ordered:

50% Alpha Beta Acid Peel For LINES ACNE SCARS OIL PORES
Price: $25.99

Acne Stop skin treatment with Salicylic & Lactic acids
Price: $12.99

and my shipping was free.


----------



## ethereal (Jan 26, 2010)

This seems quite good. Hopefully they sell it in Australia...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_i tried an AWESOME peel this week.
It's the 3 step peel by Ole Hendriksen (available at sephora). It's described as a spa treatment at home. It's 3 steps; a walnut scrub, a lemon peel and a chamomile mask. The line is all natural btw.

Start with the scrub. It's a bit abrasive. I knew thisgoing in, so i just didnt massage very hard. Next time i will massage a bit harder just to make sure im achieving the full benefit. Leave this on for 2 minutes. Then wash off with warm water.

Next is the lemon peel. Apply all over face. Leave on for about 3 minutes. It tingles a bit... maybe a bit of prickling. Wash this off with warm water.

Next goes the calming mask. When i first put this on it was prickling like crrrazzzy. It lasts for about 5 minutes then feels fine. You keep it on for 20-30 minutes.

I have only used it once, but the redness on my face (around my cheeks) has significantly decreased. I did it about.... 3 or 4 days ago and my skin still looks nice. I also had these weird bumps on my face that kinda looked like hives or acne (duno what they are) and alot of them are gone too! I also had some weird teeny bumps around one eye and between my eyes that felt a bit like eczema. They too are gone. This set is fantastic!!! For the first time in a few years i feel super confident without any foundation on at all. My skin is glowing. 

I highly suggest you try it. I think its 95$ at sephora, which i know is pricey. But holy shma-shmoly it is fantastic!!!!_


----------



## luxury (Jan 28, 2010)

I had to update because I did my very first peel today! So I prepped my face, washing it twice with soap and waiting for my face to air dry. It came with two solutions, one 10% and the other 50%.

I applied the 10% which I had to leave on for 2-3 minutes, it burned more than I expected I had to fan my face. After a minute the burning was bearable and I left it on all three minutes.

I cringed at the next layer...the 50%. 3-6 minutes. I applied it and to my surprise...it didn't burn a single bit. Not at ALL. I left it on all 6 minutes then neutralized with baking soda and water. Afterwards I applied my moisturizer. My skin feels tight but from what I heard it's normal. My skin has a nice glow too.

Will update next week.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 29, 2010)

I can't wait to hear your results, luxury. Did you have any acne marks, red spots, blackheads, or anything like that before the peel? Let us know if you see any differences. I still haven't ordered anything cause to be honest, I've been BRRRROKE. Boo. Hopefully I'll get a chance to order something next week.


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jan 29, 2010)

I know I'm a bit late but just to weight in my two cents...

Over the counter peels can be great, you can find good stuff (I too have tried the Ole peel and it is indeed wonderful) However OTC peel are regulated to contain lower concentrations of various active ingredients (so if you want more instant results often a spa peel is a better deal because it penetrates deeper into the dermis). Know what the legal limit for what an OTC active ingredient is before you purchase a product promising a high % of it. All major AHA/AHB acids have one.

You have to be careful when looking for a good one and do your research. Cosmasuticals are not regulated by the FDA so there is no legal obligation to list all ingredients and there is much more wiggle room for legal BS. There are amazing products out there, don't get me wrong, but there are also very bad ones too. Also keep in mind that there is no law to state the purity or the source of an ingredient, for example gylcolic acid is derived from sugar... but it can also be synthetic reproduced (cheaply and poorly) even antioxidants can be synthetic reproduced. Knowing the grade of an ingredient can be important if a product has an extremely cheep price tag next to it competitors. 

Also keep in mind that when you are paying a higher price tag for a product, it's not just the ingredients that you are paying for... research and development also factors into the cost, this can be worth the extra dollars. Often the deliver systems technology of a product will determine the stability of the ingredients and it's ability to absorb into the skin. This can make a huge difference on how the product works and how effective it is (especially Vitamin C). 

More expensive isn't always better, but doing your research is. Know what you want and where it comes from. Also keep in mind that this is a business that is not FDA regulated so companies can legally very easily make false claims to how and how well their products work.

Sorry for the long rant. Skincare is kinda my passion and I tend to get long winded about it.

HTP


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 29, 2010)

Strawberrymold, thank you for the input! Do you have any product suggestions, or particular companies you trust or avoid? Please share, I'd like to know what to steer clear of.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 29, 2010)

I think you should visit this forum
EDS Skin Care Forum


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Good call, Lapis. Checking it now.


----------



## ashk36 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah look at that website and it seems like nobody has posted in a few months. I found a couple interesting things, but not much on chemical peels.


----------



## Lapis (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_Yeah look at that website and it seems like nobody has posted in a few months. I found a couple interesting things, but not much on chemical peels._

 

really? I can see post from today, it's very active 
I searched peel and this is what I found 
http://www.essentialdayspa.com/forum...593370&start=0


Here's another forum
http://messageboards.makemeheal.com/chemical-peel/


----------



## luxury (Feb 1, 2010)

ash I am three days post peel and this is what I have noticed!

I have acne scarring, black heads, and acne.

After the first night I woke up and had some darkened dry patches around my face. Wore some makeup to cover it up. the next day it started peeling and i've been peeling since. just about done now.

One of my newer scars literally dried up and peeled off. The newer skin is so soft and glowing. My face is less oily and my blackheads are less noticeable. I will definitely be doing it again next week.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow, luxury!! That's awesome! Could you tell me what exactly you ordered and where you ordered from? Sounds like you and I have similar skin issues. Glad to hear you got some decent results. I am definitely ordering SOMETHING tomorrow!

ETA: Nevermind, I'm an idiot! I shoulda read your previous posts first, huh? I was just looking at OSS a couple days ago, trying to decide what I want. I'm planning to take some before and after photos, but I am not posting them until (IF) I see some results cause it's really embarassing.


----------



## luxury (Feb 2, 2010)

Ash I really liked ordering from them. I got a free sample of microdermabrasion crystals and she even signed the invoice with a smiley face in CRAYON! I loved that, lol. All of the instructions are very clear too.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 2, 2010)

I like that!! I'm not sure which peel I want to order, though. I emailed customer service, hopefully I'll get a good response by tomorrow with some suggestions. I read the Jessner's Peel is really good for acne scars, but I did a little research and I read that one of the ingredients in it is derived from phenol, which can cause some really bad side effects for some people (as in heart problems, yikes!!) and there's no way to test for allergies. I might try the Alpha Beta Peel as well, just want to see some results!! Keep us updated on your progress and how it's working for you. I'm excited for you!!


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 4, 2010)

Woohoooo free shipping!!! I got an email back from OSS today and Julie suggested the Jessner's peel. I'm a little scared, but I said fuck it and ordered it, along with some Emu oil because I've been wanting to try it anyways and I think it will help with the healing process. I'm pretty sure the Jessner's will make me peel a lot, and that's kind of what I want. It's good for acne, too. I don't really have any active pimples right now which is nice, but this peel is really good for cystic acne and uneven skin tone and scars. I think I'm going to test this out on my chin before I go and do my whole face. I want to see what I'm getting myself into, especially if I'm going to be peeling a lot. Better just my chin than my whole face falling off. I'm excited and nervous, and I'm trying not to get too high hopes for this, but I will be so happy if by this summer I can go to the beach without makeup. That is my number one goal. Keep your fingers crossed for me, ladies.


----------



## luxury (Feb 9, 2010)

hey just updating I skipped last weeks peel because I think with using the acne stop my skin was peeling like crazy! once it stopped a bit I used the microdermabrasion crystals and exfoliated manually (which I was told I shouldnt have done) but my skin didn't react badly. Only reason I haven't peeled again is that I don't want to be peeling over Vtines Day weekend.

Overall I liked the results from just one use. My skin is clearing rather quickly and my skin is brighter.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 13, 2010)

I did my first Jessner's peel last night. I don't think I used enough solution. Instead of pouring a bit in a glass bowl, I put the gauze in the bowl and poured just enough on top to wet it. It wasn't dripping wet though. I only frosted a little on my forehead and between my eyebrows, I think because that's the first place I applied and that's when the gauze was the wettest. I left it on for 5 minutes, didn't sting too bad at all. Added a second layer to my cheeks and left on for 3 minutes. Rinsed, took a shower, and my face didn't feel any different. Not sore or anything. Today I'm just shiny, and my forehead feels a tiny bit dry, but I'm not sure if I'll see any peeling at all. I'm an idiot and forgot to take a before picture. I'll be sure to get one before my next peel.


----------



## luxury (Feb 18, 2010)

any updates? have you peeled yet? i'm going to do my second peel sometime this weekend.


----------



## ashk36 (Feb 19, 2010)

On day 3 I finally did start to peel, but not a whole lot. I was just super flaky, and I still am. Basically it just looks like really dry skin. I don't want to do it again too soon because my next one is most definitely going to be stronger. I know what I'm getting myself into, and I know not to be so skimpy with how much I use. I think I'll probably do another one in the middle of March. Have you tried the microdermabrasion crystals yet?  I used a tiny bit yesterday and I really like how fine they are. Definitely better than my usual apricot scrub...such a difference in texture. And you only need a tiny amount of the crystals, which is great. 

As far as my skin goes, I don't see any difference in my red marks. I didn't really expect to after this first try since it was such a light peel. My skin isn't 100% back to normal yet though so I don't  know my full results yet. But I did have a massive pimple right between my eyes that I feel would have been there a lot longer had I not used the Jessner's. To sum it up, I'm ready to do it again...except next time I'm pretty sure I'm going to be dealing with a bit more than just some flakey skin.


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I've just started doing peels at home.  I have sensitive skin, so I was worried.  I also have problem skin - I just know that my pores are clogged and need to get crap out NOW!  So, I ordered the MUAC 25% Mandelic Acid peel, and also a peel from MyChelle - the Incredible Pumpkin peel.  I've been rotating them throughout the week.  I've had some purging, as is expected, but my skin does feel smoother, and the blackheads/pores on my nose are getting a bit smaller.  The MyChelle is really great.


----------

